# *SSBB TOURNAMENT*



## Coffeeaddict87 (Mar 24, 2009)

Well, due to the lack of actual running tournaments, I've decided to host one.

This tournament will have basic rules; 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-3 Stock

Stages:
Final Destination, Battlefield, Smashville, Shadow Moses, and Yoshi's Island. 

NO ITEMS 

Time limit of 8 Minutes for each match.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

If you want to join, you can, and I'll have a bracket graphic up soon for contestants.  It'll be One on One matches, and with a time limit of 8:00. 

If you choose to join, here it is.  Just post your entry and you'll be good.

I myself will be participating as well.

The reward it simple!  Everyone who lost has to pay 100 of the Bell Tree Bell Currency system to the Champion!
A LIMIT OF 64 people can join, so get going!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
List of Brawlers:
SNAKE GOD AKA Coffeeaddict87 lulz
Littleskilledknives
Cornymikey
xYoh
bananaoracle
ryudodragoon
djman900
Mah homedawg Trela
chubsterr
Pie Disliker
Silverstorms
Hub12
Waluigi
yoshipower
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
TTC Brawlers so far:

Sily slappy electroklunk
Kid icarus
bcb
Kondi
azila123
1Princess Roxy preciouspoof(Maybe)


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 24, 2009)

only final destination? but im better at battlefield...


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Mar 24, 2009)

Well, I'll hold a poll....if Battlefield gets majority vote by Sunday central time then I'll include it in....


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 24, 2009)

well, either way, ill join.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Mar 24, 2009)

I think you should be in the tournament...

Will there be a prize?
We should put those TBT bells to use.
Every loser gives the champion 100 TBT bells or something.

Sounds fun.


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 24, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> I think you should be in the tournament...
> 
> Will there be a prize?
> We should put those TBT bells to use.
> ...


yeah, thats a good idea.


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Mar 24, 2009)

Yeah.... that's about 6400 bells in TBT currency right there.  The problem is, if I did join and lost, I'd have to pay up, and I'm not allowed to download FIrefox onto this laptop, so I really can't.  But thats a good idea


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Mar 24, 2009)

Get someone to sponsor you? CX


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Mar 24, 2009)

Yeah, but I'm far too lazy.  And while I would like to fight in it, alot of people simply don't like my Snake style, even though I've changed it up a bit.


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 24, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Yeah, but I'm far too lazy.  And while I would like to fight in it, alot of people simply don't like my Snake style, even though I've changed it up a bit.


0_o so youre not gonna participate in the tourney?


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Mar 24, 2009)

Not unless more than half of the contestants want me to.


----------



## MygL (Mar 24, 2009)

I say... Coffe DO IT, I let you be in the tourney and yup I join


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Mar 24, 2009)

Okay so far thats 3 people; 

LittleskilledKnives

CornyMikey

and xYoh


----------



## bananaoracle (Mar 24, 2009)

I shall join.


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Mar 25, 2009)

OK thats another.  

Anyone else?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Mar 25, 2009)

Am I in? :O
FC below.


----------



## djman900 (Mar 25, 2009)

I wana join

dang mikey is hard


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 25, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> I wana join
> 
> dang mikey is hard


heheheh.  :evillaugh:


----------



## djman900 (Mar 25, 2009)

well there goes 100 of my bells

umm idc if coffee joins its all up 2 u coffee


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Mar 25, 2009)

WTF WE HAVENT STARTED LOL

Ok, ryudo and dj r in...


----------



## djman900 (Mar 25, 2009)

yay


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 25, 2009)

R u in it?


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Mar 25, 2009)

Anyone else...?


----------



## Little Skilled Knives (Mar 25, 2009)

hey i havent been on latley either but i wish to participate in this competitition coffee adict i play as falco


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Mar 25, 2009)

Toon Link do u want me in it?


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Mar 25, 2009)

ok lsk


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 25, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Toon ]Sure but I wont join. :"P


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Mar 25, 2009)

Why wont u join!


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 25, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Why wont u join!


Well, let's see.
You're in it.
the end.


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 25, 2009)

Toon][quote="Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Toon ]Sure but I wont join. :"P


why not?


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 25, 2009)

well, i want coffee in it even tho i know he can most likely beat me.


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 25, 2009)

coffee, u should go to TTC and post this thread on it, so ppl will join.


----------



## djman900 (Mar 25, 2009)

yes indeed


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Mar 25, 2009)

Will do CornyMikey!

Alright, anyone else?


----------



## Trela (Mar 25, 2009)

Cofee, feel free to go post it on TTC. Remember to be nice to the others if you do, because they are G Rated Forums :O

I'm in, unless people dont want me in. What kind of a silly player would'nt let me join? Also, Cofee, who cares what others think. Just join!

Also, I would set a Timer (if there isnt one already) and have about 4 or 5 different stages to pick from. Good luck running this bro!

=Trela=


----------



## chubsterr (Mar 25, 2009)

Ill join just Pm me my matches like trela pretty pl0x


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Mar 26, 2009)

Sure thing Chub.

OK Trela Ill go find the TTC


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 26, 2009)

Ah. Cofee my old friend. Brawl?


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Mar 26, 2009)

LOL what does TTC stand for?


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 26, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Ah. Cofee my old friend. Brawl?


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Mar 26, 2009)

Sure

What does TTC STAND FOR


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 26, 2009)

its toontown central.


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 26, 2009)

and post at the nintoondo section.


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 26, 2009)

Me and coffe are brawlin


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 26, 2009)

can i brawl u coffee?


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 26, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Me and coffe are brawlin


oh, i call after


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 26, 2009)

coffee, brawl?


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Mar 26, 2009)

LOL HUB That was....interesting


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Mar 26, 2009)

WTF TOONTOWN CENTRAL?!

R u sure this is the right one...?


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 26, 2009)

im positive and now im going online to brawl u


----------



## Trela (Mar 26, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> WTF TOONTOWN CENTRAL?!
> 
> R u sure this is the right one...?


http://www.toontowncentral.com/forums/nintoondo/

Post in there. IK, IK, you are thinking it is the GAYEST site. Just ignore the gayness and post 

I might be able to Brawl you Cofee sometime today, if thats ok. I wanna practice in Teams or something! It's fun 

=Trela=


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 26, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Coffeeaddict87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TRELA BRAWL NAO


----------



## Trela (Mar 26, 2009)

NO. NO HUB NO.

I can in 15 minutes. Btw, dont ask me to Brawl IF you really cant.

And I dont hate you Hub. <3

=Trela=


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 26, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> NO. NO HUB NO.
> 
> I can in 15 minutes. Btw, dont ask me to Brawl IF you really cant.
> 
> ...


...Fine.....And i joined TTC <_<


----------



## bcb (Mar 27, 2009)

I guess I'll join. I'm better known on TTC than here...  
:huh:


----------



## Trela (Mar 29, 2009)

Soo...

What's going on Cofee?


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 29, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Coffeeaddict87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know one site gayer than TTC, but if I post it Anna will kill me.

I might join after all, because there is nothing to spend TBT bells on.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 29, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also know a ton, seeing as that site that was linked to wasn't gay at all.

Gay does not mean stupid.


----------



## Trela (Mar 29, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> I also know a ton, seeing as that site that was ]I thought that people would start posting about it, saying how Gay it is.
> 
> My friends just laugh at me if I show it to them...


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Mar 29, 2009)

Well, they declined my membership approval, so...

Trela, you mind being my messenger and posting a topic there linking and describing this one?


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 29, 2009)

Nikolympics crashed and burned......Brawl?


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Mar 29, 2009)

I'll brawl if u want


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 29, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> I'll brawl if u want


Ok


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Mar 29, 2009)

U make the room ill be on in a minute


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Mar 29, 2009)

LOL Fox denies ur recovery


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 29, 2009)

D: im getting rusty....


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Mar 29, 2009)

I'll say lol


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 29, 2009)

I went back and played Melee today.

Me = fail.


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 29, 2009)

Im training with lucario


----------



## Trela (Mar 29, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Well, they declined my membership approval, so...
> 
> Trela, you mind being my messenger and posting a topic there ]
> 
> Well, I can make an account for you, and then I'll give you the Password and everything.


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 29, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Coffeeaddict87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chubsterr (Mar 29, 2009)

Hey coffee when is this officially starting? cant wait for my first match


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 29, 2009)

Can i join? And I'll choose Lucario if i want D:< xD


----------



## Trela (Mar 29, 2009)

Hub:

Post it here: http://www.toontowncentral.com/forums/nintoondo/

Just copy everything Cofee said, and tell everyone that it is his Tournament.

=Trela=


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 29, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Hub:
> 
> Post it here: http://www.toontowncentral.com/forums/nintoondo/
> 
> ...


What do i post there?...


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 29, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*faceplam*

Copy what Coffee said.


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 29, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Err...You mean post a topic on TTC and copy and paste what cofee posted on the first post?

EXCUSE ME FOR BEING DUMB


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 29, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just explain that it's his tournament and you're posting on his behalf.  

Then copy and paste the rules and stuff.


----------



## bcb (Mar 29, 2009)

Grr... I better win. 'Cause I don't know what the Bell System is. Can someone tell me? For some reason it say "Loading" but it never shows up. :/


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 29, 2009)

Ok I posted it


----------



## Trela (Mar 29, 2009)

KK. Just remember to edit it with players that signed up and with any updates from Cofee.


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 29, 2009)

Ok. BTW. Brawl please trela?


----------



## Fontana (Mar 30, 2009)

Im in

and coffee you should be in it


----------



## cornymikey (Apr 1, 2009)

hey, i joined this but my names not on the TTC list... coffee, put a list of people who joined!

AND, so we have to pay 100 tbt bells to the champion of the whole thing? wouldnt it be better if u just payed the person who beat you?


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 1, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> hey, i joined this but my names not on the TTC list... coffee, put a list of people who joined!
> 
> AND, so we have to pay 100 tbt bells to the champion of the whole thing? wouldnt it be better if u just payed the person who beat you?


Oh.....Lemme add you...


----------



## Trela (Apr 4, 2009)

WHERE IS COFEE!?

I have a Tournament for TTC after next week, so this Tournament should be finished by then!


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 4, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> WHERE IS COFEE!?
> 
> I have a Tournament for TTC after next week, so this Tournament should be finished by then!


*joins TCC*


----------



## djman900 (Apr 4, 2009)

umm im confuzed i joined and hu do i brawl?


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Apr 4, 2009)

Sorry to dissapoint Trela but this tourney wont start before yours, so feel free to start urs before mine....

Yes, I will put a list up.

Gf issues; sorry for not being on lately.  She wanted some "bonding time".  As if we don't get enough all the time lol


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 4, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Sorry to dissapoint Trela but this tourney wont start before yours, so feel free to start urs before mine....
> 
> Yes, I will put a list up.
> 
> Gf issues; sorry for not being on lately.  She wanted some "bonding time".  As if we don't get enough all the time lol


...Cofee...Brawl?


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Apr 6, 2009)

Alright!  I got a list of all the people joining so far!  I also updated the rules and poll to match the current status.  

Please!  More people join! I'll try to get some personal friends to join but we really need more participants!


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Apr 6, 2009)

*points at second o in his name* D:


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Apr 6, 2009)

Oops sorry ryudo!  I'll change that


----------



## cornymikey (Apr 7, 2009)

instead of giving 100 bells to the champion, wouldnt it be a bit more fair if you just gave 100 bells to the person who beat you?


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeah.... I guess that sounds fair.  Lemme go put a poll up..


----------



## yoshipower (Apr 8, 2009)

can I join or is it too late?


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeah, you can join.  Lemme put your name on the list...


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 8, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Yeah, you can join.  Lemme put your name on the list...


C-C-C-Cofee Brawl?


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Apr 8, 2009)

N-n-n-n-no Hub I'm on vaca right now so I really can't. Try friday or Thursday evening.


----------



## bcb (Apr 10, 2009)

LOL. I'm bcb on TTC. :/ I don't think it's right if I get two spots. xD


----------



## Trela (Apr 13, 2009)

COFEE! HIYA!

My other family members would like to compete! Put down Kilex, Asora, and Azila.

There's a Tournament Friday over at TTC, so if I were you, I would put a Date on when this will start before Zay (or me or Piranha) hosts our next Tournament...

=Trela=


----------



## Trela (Apr 18, 2009)

*cough*

Oh, sorry.


----------



## cornymikey (Apr 18, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> COFEE! HIYA!
> 
> My other family members would like to compete! Put down Kilex, Asora, and Azila.
> 
> ...


wait, what tournament?!?


----------



## cornymikey (Apr 18, 2009)

wait, why is shadow moses a stage? thats too cheap. >_>


----------



## cornymikey (Apr 18, 2009)

oh, i checked TTC and its a tourney by bcb. hey bcb, if youre reading this, are the signups over? i posted this same question on TTC, but i hate how i have to wait for the moderators to approve it. >_>


----------



## John102 (Apr 18, 2009)

OMG! AM I TO LATE TO SIGN UP!


----------



## Gamer-X (Apr 18, 2009)

I would, but idk where to find a browser that uses this Bell System of this Forum...


----------



## Mimsie (Apr 18, 2009)

Idk... I suck @ Brawl..


----------

